
'I Have Billions in the Bank': A Sex Worker's Life in Animal Crossing - LukeEF
https://kotaku.com/i-have-billions-in-the-bank-a-sex-workers-life-in-anim-1844458927
======
jccc
“I have billions of bells in the bank.“

Of bells.

Bells.

[EDIT: Bells are an in-game thing in Animal Crossing. Different from real-
world dollars, just so you know.]

